# Byrnes Model Machines



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with your review. I've had these machines for years, and they are made very well, and not toys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.byrnesmodelmachines.com/index5.html


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have seen them being used, I agree with how well they are made


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Amazing! Even the pictures are miniatures!


----------



## Kuryakin (Nov 25, 2015)

Any longer term updates? thanks!


----------



## Bobthewoodbutcher (May 13, 2015)

I've had these for almost 2 years and still think these are great. The saw gets frequent use; the thickness sander is used mostly for milling thin slabs for miniature furniture, etc. The disc sander is a much more convenient tool to use than my Grizzly, and also very accurate. However, they both do pretty much the same thing.


----------

